# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  أشوفهـ في الزواآآيا...وفي الطريقـ

## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما وعدتكم أحبتي بدفعة أخرى من الصور أتمنى أن تعجبك

هي صور لبعض التحف المرمية في الطرقات <<<< حلوة ذي مرمية كثري منها












******



******



******




******








وأنتظروني في الدفعة الأخيرررة

تنبية...

{لا أبيح من ينسخ صوري  وينسبهم إليه تبغوا تحتفظو فيهم مافيش مشكلة }


تحياتي لكم

----------


## آهات حنونه

_وعليكـــــم السلام_

_ماشـــاء الله تصوير رائع_

_بس اختي وين هدول مرميين ههههه_

_لان بجد شئ حلـــو,,,,,,,بنتظااار الدفعة القادمه_

_ار ق التحــايا لكـ أختي_

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله بـ بحور

هذول الله يسلمك مرمين في بلادهم 

هذي الصور من أمريكا 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآآهلآ
والله ان التصوير  جنآآن 
وين هالحركآت 
ولآ مرة شفتهم :ٍ$
مشكوورة غناتوـو حبه 
عطاج الله العافية 
وعساج ع القوة

----------


## همس الصمت

واااااااااو
ماشاء الله هالمجسمات مرة حلوين
ومعمولين بإتقان بارع ..
والتصوير جداً جميل وواضح ..
الله يسلم الديات الحلوين يارب
على هيك تصوير روعة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امريكا 
واني اقول مو شايفتنهم قبل

تصوير حلو 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## Habit Roman

رووح وريحان

همس الصمت

عفاف الهدى


أسعدني تواجدكم كثير 
لاعدمنا من طلتكم البهية

تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

_ماشـــاء الله تصوير رائع بالفعل_
_مشكووره خيي_
_ه الله يعطيكم العافيه_

----------


## نبراس،،،

_ماشـــاء الله تصوير رائع بالفعل_
_مشكووره خييه_ 
_الله يعطيكم العافيه_

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الله يعطيك العافيه 
على هالتصوير الحلو 
والمناظر الاحلى

----------


## Habit Roman

أخي العزيزي نبراس
أختي الغالية سويت ماجيك
أختي الغالية مكسورة الخواطر

مشكورين على مروركم الحلو

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلوين هالتحف المرمين بالطريق..>> على قولتك <<ضحكتييييييني يالظريفه*  

*تسلم الانامل الا اللتقطتهمــــ* 
*بنتظار دفعاتك الجديده* 
*دمتي موفقه*

----------


## Habit Roman

الله يسلمك من كل شر ياررب 

تسلمين حبيبتي على مرورك الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*نآإيس :)*

*تسلم الإيدين حبوبه على الطرح ..~*

*تصوير وآإضح وقميل ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
حركاااات هالتحف 
كشووخيين ،، اني على طول قلت هذولا يمكن في امريكااا :)
يسلموو الديااات على هييك إلتقاطاات حلوووه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عواميه حتى أني قلت  :bleh: 
لن ذيك المره سوت فيي مقلب وقلت يمكن سوريا :nosweat: 
تصدقوا>>كذبه :shiny: 
رحت أدور وأفرفر وين هالمناظر إلا قالت بهم حبوب :wacko: 
ودخت وتاليتها تقولي في أمريكا 
لاتعوديها مره فانيه إذا حطيتي حاجه جيب المعلومات كامله مو تخليني ألافاف العالم :ranting: 
وهذولا شو سالفتهم>> زيادة فضول :sleep: 
يعني ليش رموهم ومن إلا رماهم وويش المناسبه :coool:

----------


## Habit Roman

ملامح كيوووت الأروع حضورك الحلو 

عوامية صفوانية  الله يسلم قلبك يارب
تحباتي القلبية لكم

----------


## Habit Roman

> عواميه حتى أني قلت 
> لن ذيك المره سوت فيي مقلب وقلت يمكن سوريا
> ههه والله أنا ماقلت في وين انت الي نطيتي قلتي هذول في سوريا لو إيران
> تصدقوا>>كذبههه
> رحت أدور وأفرفر وين هالمناظر إلا قالت بهم حبوب
> يالله علشان تستكشفين المناطق
> ودخت وتاليتها تقولي في أمريكا 
> ههههه غربل الله بليسك
> لاتعوديها مره فانيه إذا حطيتي حاجه جيب المعلومات كامله مو تخليني ألافاف العالم
> ...



أسعدني حضورك حساسة 
تدخلين دوم الفرحة في قلب الواحد
تحياتي لك

----------

